# knives and the  temptation of the edged weapon....



## pappy (24 Jul 2005)

Ok, lets see how many of you folks out there have a good "knife stroy".....

Being one of the afflected who has a overwhelming temptation to edged weapons.... here's a cry in your beer story....

I'm sure some of you know of a gentleman named Wayne Goddard, if not and you like knives do a little internet googling on him, he does some real nice custom work.

"custom work" aka expensive....

Wayne is a local and world renowned custome knive designer / maker, an artist in the field.  a Buddy of mine is an RN (registered nurse), always nice to have someone able to patch up a hole or two around... well being around sharp objects and unrulely patients all day he has a serious "knife itch"  Always being one to like the finest his paycheck can handle one day at what is billed here as "the largest knife show in the US", not sure if that's the case but its a huge show once a year and custome knife makers abound from all over the world, oh man some great japanese steel..... drool... but I degress....

Well my buddy is a friend of Wayne, and decided to get a knife made a few years back.  My friend Dave, well is a bit ecentric... We where sitting around with Wayne one day and Dave says he wants Wayne to make him a blade, simple, nothing fancy, with a little weight but not too much....  I guess the best way to describe it is the way Dave put it...
"Wayne, I want a simple wroking knife that will slice though the forarm of a man with one hafty slash"   

Wayne was quiet for a little while, then said "sure I can do that...."  Money matters took place and Knife and sleath was settled on....

A few weeks and $700 USD later Wayne delievered to Dave the discussed knife.  Wow It was sweet, simple and not real heavy and long, maybe 12" tip to pommel give or take a little.  The balance was perfect, it felt like an extension of your arm, a true work of art.  Not any os this "Ninja-assasson-hevay-metal" crap you see as "martial arts stores".  This was truly a work of art... nothing fancy, no engraving, etc

But oh what an edge....  Dave was thrilled and I was jealous.  Wayne said he didn't test it on a man's forearm, he'd leave that test to Dave.  But Wayne did his homework

Well this was the type of knife one would drive out of ones way over to Daves house to drink whiskey, swap tall tales and of course fondle that knife...

One day a year of so after the birth of this knife I visited Dave to find him tossing the contants of his apartment out into the courtyard....

Pissed off I could tell from the street.... "what you looking for Dave?"  

"I can't find my Goddard"  

"Oh s$%^!, I'll help"

We trashed his place for two days looking over and over, not willing to give up, ok so there was a little whiskey during breaks...

We finialy gave up....  

We sat back uterly shattered....  the only thing we could find was the sheath... but no knife....
Well I must explain when one visits Dave apartment, you need to watch where you sit, there being knives, handguns, etc, on, under and in between the furniture, NFA shotguns here and there,  Dave never liked to be far out of reach of something...  I think it lead back to his days as a gun runner for the Black Panthers in the 60's....  Being the only white guy in the room leaves a lasting impression....

Well Dave last remembered placing the Wayne Goddard on top of the wicker basket that served as the trash bin next to the couch....

seems Dave had dumped the trash out and the Goddard knife with it..........   

We assumed some transiant / Bum / Canner had rifled though the trash dumpster looking for cans and came across the knife....
At least that was the hope feeling at least someone would be using it rather then it end up in the landfill.....

Oh the horror of it all, the horror.....


----------



## tblakemore (24 Jul 2005)

that's a sad story  :crybaby:


----------



## armywoman (24 Jul 2005)

I would like to get a really good utility knife.  I would prefer one that will attach at the waist and thigh.  that has both serrated and not.

I will probably use it more for hiking etc then field work.  Does anyone have a suggestions?


----------



## Warvstar (24 Jul 2005)

Samurai Sword all the way. Ive heard of good Martial Arts swords that have been able to go half way through a big tree in one slash.


----------



## pappy (24 Jul 2005)

Armywoman.... it all depends on how much you wanna spend...  Serrations make it harder to reshapen, something to consider.

For a field knife one of many options would to get online to Cold Steel, look into thier "seconds / sell" items, you can pick up a nice knife that might have a lil imperfection for a great price.  Cold Steel's SRK in a "2nd" w/kydex sheath would be a good start, for a lil cash.


----------



## gt102 (24 Jul 2005)

Note for anyone, If you cant juggle balls, dont try it with knifes. I saw this one kid trying to juggle these 3 orange balls a few yards over, interested I watched for a while. This kid just couldnt get it, he tried and tried and tried. Then he put the balls down. (Now this is where all hell breaks loose) one would think that he had given up, right? Negative, this kid then picks up THREE KNIFES! and begins to jugle, needless to say there was blood as one of the knifes embedded itself in his foot. 

I shook my head in disbeleif. How can such stupidity exist?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jul 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Note for anyone, If you cant juggle balls, dont try it with knifes. I saw this one kid trying to juggle these 3 orange balls a few yards over, interested I watched for a while. This kid just couldnt get it, he tried and tried and tried. Then he put the balls down. (Now this is where all heck breaks loose) one would think that he had given up, right? Negative, this kid then picks up THREE KNIFES! and begins to jugle, needless to say there was blood as one of the knifes embedded itself in his foot.
> 
> I shook my head in disbeleif. How can such stupidity exist?



What does this have to do with the discussion on hand?


----------



## kyleg (25 Jul 2005)

Man, it sucks losing a precious knife, I can relate. Though mine was only worth around $80, it'd been with me for years. A nice Spyderco Delica, half serrated with a plastic handle (kryton maybe? it was durrable as hell, not one scratch in the 3 pr 4 years i had it). It must have fallen out of my pocket, and I haven't seen it since   :'(

Pinky


----------



## Blackhorse7 (25 Jul 2005)

Had a sweet Emerson CQC 7 (I had always wanted one...) that needed a little touch up tp the blade.  Problem was it was a single grinded edge, and I was always used to sharpening my blades with a Lansky.  I gave it to a friend that said he could do it no problem.  Well damned if he didn't take it to a GRINDING WHEEL, and then touch it up with a Lansky.  It was ruined beyond all hopes of repair.   :rage:


----------



## KevinB (25 Jul 2005)

Benchmade - nothing fancy but a great factory knife.  Only problem is I've lost three of them in the last year  :-[ 
 At $130 USD a knife...


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jul 2005)

Man, I will never understand how you guys could afford to pay more than $20 for a knife. i mean, is your name Saddam Hussein? Do you actually plan on using it for any rough field work? Seems to me that all your crazy alloy knives are just 1% performance increase for 500% increase in cost. What on earth does your fancy knife do that a $10 kitchen knife doesn't? If I had a $100 knife it would never leave the display case.


----------



## Kal (25 Jul 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> Ok, lets see how many of you folks out there have a good "knife stroy".....





			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with the discussion on hand?



   I think that was his knife story.  X2 for the Cold Steel, although the Harsey Tactical Folder is nice, a little too high speed for most uses.  I think I would cry if I bought it and lost it, too.


----------



## CdnPhoenix (25 Jul 2005)

Well I have a little knife story to tell you guys. You would think that every human being over the age of 2 would know which way to hold a knife, well a friend of mine proved that wrong. Picked up one of those small little knives that are used to cut thin vinyl and the like. Well he picks it up the wrong way, then in his infinite intelligence, puts his finger on the blade of it, you know because you can put more force on it that way : , then he tries to slice an insulated wire coming out of a PS2 controller he wanted to fix with the dull side (remember his index finger is on the sharp end : ). And instead of cutting through the wire he ends up slicing his finger nearly to the bone. I wont be forgetting that story anytime soon, not to mention how a few drops of blood turned into "pretty near a sink full of blood".


----------



## ThatsLife (25 Jul 2005)

I want a knife that will destroy the universe.


----------



## kyleg (25 Jul 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> I want a knife that will destroy the universe.



KA-BAR USMC. The universe will break before it does  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jul 2005)

Hey Pappy,

Because of your thread I just ordered this book online written by Wayne Goddard

Wayne Goddard's $50 Knife Shop

I have always been a knife admirer ,love to carve wood, and have a keen interest in learning to to make my own knives.

Who knows, maybe with Wayne's advice, I can start to make the Sgian Dhubs for army.ca.....

hehe

dileas

tess


----------



## armywoman (25 Jul 2005)

I don't want something too extravagant.  I am cheap, but if it will serve me well while hiking, and would be functional to wear while on kayaking trips, then I won't mind paying a little more.  I just don't want to spend so much that should I find myself bailing from my kayak in English Bay and the sheath comes undone,  I don't drown myself in a desperate attempt to get it back as it sinks.
I also don't think the coast guard would appreciate a search and rescue call on a knife!!


----------



## kyleg (25 Jul 2005)

Lol.
"9-1-1"
"HELP!!! IT'S GONE, I CAN'T FIND IT! CALL THE COASTGUARD!!"
"What's gone, ma'am? Are you in danger?"
"MY KNIFE!!! IT'S IN THE RIVER!!"
*click*

It depends on what you're looking for in a knife. Folders are great for carrying, but the lack the strength of a good full tang fixed blade (full tang means the blad metal extends through the whole handle). If it's for general purpose use in the wilderness and while kayaking I'd suggest a diver's knife. Built to go in the water and to stay in its sheath, and not too big, but will perform most cutting tasks nicely.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

you folks don't dummycord your knives?


----------



## kyleg (26 Jul 2005)

During training yeah, but i lost mine at school. Doesn't help that I couldn't report it cause the college has a no-knife policy...


----------



## Canadian Caesar (26 Jul 2005)

Great! 
A member of our proud Canadian Forces reporting that he lost a potentially dangerous weapon that is BANNED from the location where he was carrying it.

WAY TO REPRESENT!
Glad you didn't mention it to the Administration.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Canadian Caesar said:
			
		

> Great!
> A member of our proud Canadian Forces reporting that he lost a potentially dangerous weapon that is BANNED from the location where he was carrying it.
> 
> WAY TO REPRESENT!
> Glad you didn't mention it to the Administration.


hey, civvie, back off a step.


----------



## Canadian Caesar (26 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> hey, civvie, back off a step.



No thanks.


----------



## kyleg (26 Jul 2005)

Canadian Caesar said:
			
		

> Great!
> A member of our proud Canadian Forces reporting that he lost a potentially dangerous weapon that is BANNED from the location where he was carrying it.
> 
> WAY TO REPRESENT!
> Glad you didn't mention it to the Administration.



Dude, relax. First off, it's not a weapon, it's a tool. I would never use it to hurt someone, even in self-defense, since I really don't know much, if anything, about knife fighting. And in Canada intention is what our knife laws are all about.

Second, the policy says (this is paraphrasing) that no knives or other weapons are allowed. Now, maybe I'm reading between the lines a little too much, but I understand that to mean that knives which are used as weapons are not allowed. Otherwise the sculpture students would have to leave their sculpting knives at home. Make sense to you? Good.

Third, I'm far from being the only one that carries a knife. heck I see Victorinox (aka. swiss army) knives hanging off peoples' backpacks all the time, in plain view. Does that make it ok? Not any more so, no. Then again, going over the speed limit to stay with the flow of traffic is ok, right?

So what, might I ask, crawled up your *** and died?

Pinky


----------



## Canadian Caesar (26 Jul 2005)

Maybe instead of making excuses you should try to just follow the rules next time?



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> "And in Canada intention is what our knife laws are all about."


I wasn't aware that school rules are regarded as Canadian law were you live. I apologize.
But I disagree. FOLLOWING THE LAWS is what laws are all about.



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> "I would never use it to hurt someone"


I believe you. However, how many people who hurt others in situations like this would admit (or even think) that injury was a potential outcome ahead of time?



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> "First off, it's not a weapon, it's a tool....Second, the policy says (this is paraphrasing) that no knives or other weapons are allowed."


According to you school POLICY, a knife is a weapon. And since it is the SCHOOL not YOU that both makes the rules AND enforces them, I bow in favour of the rules. Just because to a hunter his rifle is a tool, does not make it allright for him to carry it where prohibited.



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> "Otherwise the sculpture students would have to leave their sculpting knives at home."


I debated dignifying this particular "gem" with a response... but here goes.
I wonder what the statistics are on injuries inflicted upon other persons (not the user) for sculpting knives.
On that note, I wonder what the statistics are for you style of knife? ???



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Third, I'm far from being the only one that carries a knife.


Ah yes. You would also be "far from the only one" to have some sort of "incident" (accidental or not) that makes a poor representation of the professionalism of the Canadian forces. One of the "incidents" easily avoidable by simply obeying the rules.



			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> So what, might I ask, crawled up your *** and died?


A question that is surprisingly easy to answer.
What crawled up my "butt" and died?
Well, about 101 stories in the newspaper about seemingly innocent acts that balloon into something out of control that reflects negatively on the CF. 
And don't think that your lame excuses will help when the media gets wind of that sort of thing. 
They are all to eager to go for the public's shocked reaction that involvement of a member of the CF in any sort of negative matter creates.
Each one of those stories makes me a little more bitter towards people such as yourself that seem all too comfortable in taking a risk with the reputation of the institution they represent.

When that sort of thing crawls up ANYBODY's butt and dies... Nobody is gonna be able to stand the smell.
THAT would be the smell of scandal.

Oh sure, the chances of something happening are WAAAAY lower than an accident occurring in your traffic example. (Poor choice BTW) 
But do you really feel that comfortable in gambling with public opinion.?
The chances of me hearing a story in the paper tomorrow of some sort of accident as a result of a person like you not following the rules is INFINITELY higher than me hearing of a positive event that was a result of a soldier breaking the rules.

Rules are made to be Followed.
Not broken, not bent, and not reinterpreted to your personal liking.


----------



## Slim (26 Jul 2005)

Canadian Cesare

You are a relatively new member here and may ot be aware of some of the rules and guidlines which are to be followed while posting on Army.Ca.

While I find that you have made some excellent points I would advise you to slow down and  carefully consider the way in which you speak (write to) the other members on the site.

While I'm sure that PP didn't take offence to the way in which you have worded your reply I would be cautious about saying that everyone would react in the same manner.

On this site we generally try to avoid personal sarcasm which is aimed at belittling any other members who may have posted something you don't care for. If you really have a problem with a post then use the report Post button and the Mods will quickly address the post in question.

Remember: Treat everyone else here the way you would wish to be treated yourself.

To further review the guidlines I urge you to check out the administration area of the forum.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Canadian Caesar (26 Jul 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> On this site we generally try to avoid personal sarcasm which is aimed at belittling any other members who may have posted something you don't care for.



Like this?



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> hey, civvie, back off a step.



But more importantly.

I didn't have a problem with PP's post, so ther was no reason to report it.
I did have a problem with the actions described in the post, but it merited discussion, not reporting.

I appreciate the pointers and will try to better restrain anything that may be interpreted as personal sarcasm in the future. 
However, I still feel that I made my point in a manner approprite to the general tone of the discussion.

Though I may have strayed from the straight and narrow at certian times. For that I apologize.
I will try to carry on my discussion with PP more appropriately.

(PP, you still have my general respect. Sorry if it seems otherwise.  )


----------



## kyleg (26 Jul 2005)

Caeser, I must admit, you do raise some valid points. And I WAS planning on another lengthy reply. But I'm a peacable guy, so I'll take this opportunity to smile and walk away.

Good luck when you join,
Pinky


----------



## Slim (26 Jul 2005)

Well done Gents

Thanks very much for the professional and responsible way your situation was worked out.

Now lets get back to it... 

Slim
STAFF


----------



## pappy (30 Jul 2005)

50 USD for a "Second / Blem" Cold Steel:
http://www.coldsteel.com/seconds.html
That's almost 1/2 off... one option Armywoman...


----------



## neuromancer (30 Jul 2005)

Ladys and Gentlemen, I give you the full tang Ninja-toa.

You know you want it, I know I do!
http://www.excaliburcutlery.com/swordsamurai2.html#Anchor-21683


----------



## sgt_mandal (30 Jul 2005)

is it bad to have an assortment of knives, pocket saws and multitools on the headrest of my bed? lol.......


----------



## kyleg (30 Jul 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> is it bad to have an assortment of knives, pocket saws and multitools on the headrest of my bed? lol.......



Of course not! My old Buck (was my dad's, I have claimed it ;D) is usually within my reach when lying in bed. Now I'm no wacko "the terrorists are gonna bomb my house so I need a bomb shelter, a year's supply of food, and heavy machine guns" kinda guy but I've always felt comfortable with a knife within reach, not for protection as much as comfort. You know, security blanket style. Makes me feel tough  :threat:

As for those swords, I really like the straight, no-frills style of the blind furry.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2005)

Armywoman:
     Buck Vanguard with a composite handle.  Right size, shape and style for everything you need.(slices, dices, julienes and spreads peanut butter with ease)  Beware of knockoffs and cheap knives they break, won't keep an edge and will more readily harm you in the course of carrying out your duties (whatever they may be) than a well made tool.  When it comes to buying a knife you get what you pay for.
     Just one mans opinion.


----------



## armywoman (4 Aug 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys I will definitely look into those.


----------



## Old Ranger (4 Aug 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> is it bad to have an assortment of knives, pocket saws and multitools on the headrest of my bed? lol.......



As Long as they are secure from falling on the Bed or people in the bed during "activities."

Yes, as a Paramedic I've been to some of "Those" calls.  :-X


----------



## sigtech (4 Aug 2005)

CRKT and spyderco make some of the best folders around stong blades and the edges stay sharp for long periods of times. I have had my spyder for 10 years now and it is still going
http://www.crkt.com/
http://spyderco.com/


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Aug 2005)

Hey there team,

I have an opportunity for you.  I purchased two books of the same title WAYNE GODDARD'S $50 KNIFE SHOP so I decided to sell it on eBay.

Please check it out and happy bidding, I think anyone with a passion for the edged art would love this book!

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Aug 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> is it bad to have an assortment of knives, pocket saws and multitools on the headrest of my bed? lol.......



I've got my Uncles kukri that he humped through Burma under my bed.  I live out in the toolies, and help is 20-30 mins away.  Anyone comes in uninvited will be wiping his arse with a hook for the rest of his life.

Kat


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2005)

I'm a fan of the cold steel recon tanto.  It's pretty big thus draws unwanted attention sometimes but it's great for banging around in the field opening cans of beefaronie, cutting shit in a hide or prying stuff.

Sure knives are a little expensive and expensive knives seem to be the 'in thing' now (ever see 1RCRs kitshop?) but i can either blow $70 on a knife i'll have for a few years + or get drunk one night.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (29 Aug 2005)

I paid $52 for my kershay folder from our kitshop if Shilo and so far I'm impressed. I'd love to get MOD or Stryder, but too much $$$. Another good investment is a kukri, I have cold steel one, f****n awsome for clearing brush and arcs around your defensive or biv site! Even further (I don't have one) are hatchet's or tomahawks, I know some of the boys have them, and there pretty handy! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (29 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> I paid $52 for my kershay folder from our kitshop if Shilo and so far I'm impressed. I'd love to get MOD or Stryder, but too much $$$. Another good investment is a kukri, I have cold steel one, f****n awsome for clearing brush and arcs around your defensive or biv site! Even further (I don't have one) are hatchet's or tomahawks, I know some of the boys have them, and there pretty handy!


Cold Steel Rifleman's Hawk. Love it. It lives in my ruck. I got tired of machetes breaking and smashing my fingers with a rock when I needed a hammer.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2005)

Hey there team,

I have an opportunity for you.  I purchased two books of the same title WAYNE GODDARD'S $50 KNIFE SHOP so I decided to re-list it on eBay.

Please check it out and happy bidding, I think anyone with a passion for the edged art would love this book!

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

Tess, just in the process of getting all the pieces together to build my forge.  Good thing there's an inexhaustible supply of shootin' cars in nearby yards with leafsprings to heist.  Is it strictly a machined blade book, or does it cover bashing hot metal too?

Kat


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2005)

Kat,

I made my anti armour knife from a chain saw bar. Took a lot of work, had to start with the rough cut using a gas axe, then the majority of the shaping was done with a disc grinder. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow. But the chain saw bar has worked great. The knife is now over 20 yrs old and shows no signs of wear.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2005)

have not read it yet, I was hoping to kick start my interest with the book.

I am itching to start making my own pieces.

but alas I have found a buyer.   

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

When I had  life, and no wife, I experimented with making some blanks out of an old 5/8" cable I found.  Made a real nice Damascus type pattern, but a crapload of heating and hammering.  Just recently rekindled (pun intended) my interest in smashing hot metal with a hammer.  Chainsaw bars make outstanding blades too.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Mar 2007)

Just Purchased one of these, been a fan of Both Grohman and Cold Steel,










The Cold Steel Canadian Belt Knife takes inspiration from a 1950’s classic. It has all the features that made the original an award-winning, international favorite. Our more contemporary version is made out of 4116 Krupp Stainless steel and hollow ground to a razor edge. It will glide through just about any material because its elliptical profile is very efficient at reducing cutting drag. The Polypropylene handle is equally efficient, fitting snugly in virtually any hand. It’s slightly offset in relation to the blade to keep one’s fingers safely out of the way. Light and tough enough to endure hard knocks, it will never break or fall apart in the way a traditional wood handle is prone to do. This 2-ounce blade comes complete with a pouch style black Cordura sheath. It’s light, slim and compact enough to carry on your belt or slung from a cord around your neck day in and day out.

Specifications:
Blade: 4"
Overall: 8½"
Thick: 2.5mm
Weight: 2.2 oz.
Sheath: Cordura


dileas

tess


----------



## sigtech (4 Mar 2007)

Knives are a personal thing also. It is all well and good to check one out in a catalog and buy it, but what allot of people forget is that is needs to have a comfortable grip for you hand type. 

I suggest finding a good Army Navy shop or knife shop where you can go and hold the knife check it out for size wight and grip. There isn't anything worse then spending $200 on a knife just to find it to heavy and awkward for the job you want to use it for.


----------



## LineDoggie (4 Mar 2007)

I've used a Randall Model 14 for about 20 years now, carried it in Iraq, never had any problems with it. Of course I wasnt fighting duels with it either.

Over the last 25 years I've had/used;

o-M3 Trenchknife(Kinfolks 1943 issue)

o-M1917 Trenchknife(Brass Knuckle knife, not as usefull as I originally thought)

o-USMC "K-bar" with Kydex sheath(Leather one rotted away in 1983)

o-Randall Model 1 with 9" toolsteel blade

o-Numerous leathermans, issue gerbers

o-German Fallschirmjager gravity knife

Only one's lost/stolen were several Leathermans(especially the first years they were out, everyone wanted one)


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Mar 2007)

LineDoggie said:
			
		

> o-M3 Trenchknife(Kinfolks 1943 issue)



You M3 might be worth a little bit of $$$. I often trade in these knives. I have two, a Camillus post war job in M8A1 scabbard, which I am using here, and an original Case, c.1944 with early M8 scabbard, safely back home in my humble edged collection of things.

If you have a leather original M6 scabbard, with that knife you could be talking $500US or more!!

For a folder, I am using a Gerber 'combat folder' based on the Applegaite/Fairbairn design, and considereing I got it given to me, who's complaining. They go for about $83.00US at the PX's here in Shyteland. I don't know their value in Canada, yet alone Australia.

Cheers from an almost too hot of a day here in Baghdaddy,


Wes



I did sell a Camillus wartime M3 for $285US about 12 months ago.


----------



## frist one (4 Mar 2007)

WW11 M3 Kinfolks with original M6 scabbard price is 400. to 700.US. M3 WW11Case around 200. to350. us


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2007)

Any feedback on the SOG Seal 2000 or SOG Seal pup knives?


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Any feedback on the SOG Seal 2000 or SOG Seal pup knives?



I've really enjoyed my SOG Seal Pup...I found the SEAL a bit too big, but I love the size, balance, grip, and feel of the Seal Pup.

I like the hook cut out in the sheath so that you can cut string/wire without removing the knife from it's sheath. I also like that the belt attachment is also hard plastic, and is a slide lock for easy attachment/detachment from your belt.

What I don't like is that the lock is a bit too wide, meaning it can slide around a bit if your belt isn't too thick. I'd also like to see the belt attachment run the whole back of the sheath, not just halfway down, so that I could adjust how where on my belt it stands...A clip belt attachment IMO would be best...

Either way, I give the knife itself a big 2 thumbs up.


----------



## frist one (5 Mar 2007)

SOG Seal 2000 or SOG Seal pup. Are good working knives.You should also look at SOG Seal TEAM Elite in SOG Seal PUP ELITE. The are made from AUS 6 STEEL. witch is easy to sharpen . They are both good knifes.Seal 2000 is a little big the pups are more usefull. because of there size.


----------



## cadettrooper (6 Mar 2007)

as soon as you mention the Grohmann belt knife i remembered seeing this beauty of a piece of steel:
http://www.joedrouin.com/abe-knife.htm


----------



## Flip (6 Mar 2007)

Regulator!

The very knife you describe, I use to open my mail!

It was Dad's He was a physician-don't know what that means.

He used it to gut more than a few ducks - Again .... don't know.

Still - nice knife.

Keeps an edge, easy to hang on to. esp. if you have small hands.

My grandmother had a Sikh ceremonial knife with a false edge.
Great for scaring away intruders.  Keep that on my desk too!


----------



## tux_teh_crusher (6 Mar 2007)

I've got a nice little Kershaw Scallion - $90 2 years ago. I like the fact that it is openable(?) with one hand!!

http://foxqualityknives.com/images/k1620RD.jpg


----------



## chrisf (6 Mar 2007)

It's been my personal experience that larger knives (With blades over 3 or 4 inches) are generally a waste, and just extra weight to carry around for the "LCF" (Though I'll forgive the venerable kukri right away, as I'm quite sure you could use it to chop down a tree in a pinch).

I've got to echo what somone else said about CRKT, fantastic knives... particularly anything in the M16 series... all quick one handed opening action... when I was buying, I needed somthing that could be opened while using my other hand to keep from falling off somthing... I chose it over a spring assisted smith and wesson knife, as the opening action was just as quick, but they're designed so they can be easily taken apart for cleaning and maintenence... I've got a M16 04Z and an M16 13SF (Bought cheap at a USAF BX) and I'm surprised Sig Des hasn't bragged about his, he's got a nice one... 

If you buy one, go with the basic M16 series, my M16 04Z is a fantastic knife, fits perfectly into a spare gerber belt pouch I had. I found the "hilt" (They just widened the flipper, and added a mirror image of it on the opposite side) on the SF series (Particularly, my M16 13SF) were more in the way then anything, plus it was just a bit too long to fit in the same pouch as the other one. If you can find one for a decent price, I'm guessing the M16 titanium series would be better still.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Mar 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've got a M16 04Z and an M16 13SF (Bought cheap at a USAF BX) and I'm surprised Sig Des hasn't bragged about his, he's got a nice one...



How could I forget!  ;D

I got myself the M16-12 Aluminum.

I like the sharp edge along with the serrated edge. Fits very nicely in my combats pocket without being too long or bulky, very slim. With a 3 inch blade, it was good for anything we needed.

I'd picked it up at the 1 RCR Kit shop, somewhere in the 72-78$ range. The Blade was a bit stiff at first, but Just a Sig Op, always one to take things apart, opened up my knife, we cleaned out the The pivot, lubricated the teflon bearings a bit, and after that it had a very smooth, very fast one-handed opening and closing.

One of my favourite knives.


----------



## chrisf (6 Mar 2007)

The manufacturer actually reccomends lubrication with CLP, quite easy to get your hands on a bottle, plus, while mine and Des' knives at the time didn't come with the tool (I had to walk to Canadian tire from the shacks in Kingston to pick up a Torx bit screw driver so I was angry enough at the screw driver when I got back that I put it to work on Des') apparently if you buy them in a blister pack now, they even come with a small hex key sized torx bit to take them apart with. Fantastic if you're buying a folding knife, in the $70-120 range, but well worth it (Though like I said, if you're lucky, stop by a PX or a BX, I happened to grab one for $30 US)


----------



## Blackhorse7 (8 Mar 2007)

The new Spyderco Endura 4 is what I carry at work... very nice.  Spyderco did some real modifications to the old model that in my opinion, make it a totally new knife.  To list:

-  skeletonized steel liners in the handle
-  screw down construction for ease of cleaning
-  redesigned, reinforced tip (to address common tip breaking on old model)
-  handle and blade jimping (read bumps) on the top of the knife where your thumb would commonly lay
-  enlarged opening hole for ease of use with gloves
-  four position pocket clip for left/right, tip up/down carry

Spyderco is also using the new VG-10 steel which I understand is supposed to be more corrosion resistant.  That doesn't mean rust proof, but if you want to go that far, Spyderco invented a new steel, HG-1 which _is_ rust proof.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Mar 2007)

Hmmm...  I'm going to have to check them out.  I've been carrying an Endura for the last 9 yrs now and wouldn't give it up for the world.  Never broke the tip and the only time I had rust issues was when I was in England (coupla small spots) with the high humidity never had any issues here at home.


----------



## RickG (12 Mar 2007)

neuromancer said:
			
		

> Ladys and Gentlemen, I give you the full tang Ninja-toa.
> 
> You know you want it, I know I do!
> http://www.excaliburcutlery.com/swordsamurai2.html#Anchor-21683



It's tough enough getting away with carrying our individual choices of hardware in the field or on deployment, without getting those "less fortunate" (sans personal hardware) upset.  However, don't you think this is overdoing it just a tad?

Rick, in Ottawa


----------



## Cote (4 Apr 2007)

I wanted to dump some general knife knowledge that I think others may benefit from.

IMO you want to have 2 knives on you + a bayonet. A fixed, and a folder, and a bayonet. The bayonet is for killing and use against people, should be easy to get to. The folder is for opening IMPs, cutting rope, whatever you might need it for and kept on your body somewhere in a pocket or w/e. The fixed blade is your survival knife, spend the money on your survival knife because its the heavy duty one. With your survival knife you should be able to hammer, cut, split, skin, do anything you need it to do. Hunting knifes make good survival knives, especially the Cold Steel Master Hunter, or something from benchmade, or Fallkniven F1. The point of having a folder and a fixed is that if you were to lose one then you have a backup, a knife in the wilderness is a very important tool and worth having a backup. 

I use a Zero Tolerance 400 (spring assited folder) - This is a recurve blade, the recurve is a huge aid for slashing and cutting. I use my folder for cutting and the sorts so it fits well. I use a Cold Steel Master Hunter for fixed blade, this is a good sized blade, you can put it on your belt and fit the sheath into your back pocket comfortably. The steel on the Cold Steel is Carbon V which is designed for hard use.

Think about the way your carrying your knife. IMO you want to have 2 or more ways to prevent the knife from falling off your body. The folder is simply lanyard off my belt - theres no way to lose it this way. The Cold Steel came with a pretty good sheath, the hilt locks into the sheath and then you button it accross the handle. I wouldn't lanyard the fixed to my belt because if it somehow came out then I could seriously hurt my self if it was just dangling, plus I have a two backups, a bayonet and a folder. 

Its a good idea to know how to sharpen a knife, maintaining the knife edge will save you from doing more extensive work on the blade, prolonging the life and durability of the blade itself.

There is a difference between a 20 dollar knife and a 150. The difference lays in the steel and more importantly the durability. Before you buy the knife you want ask your self, "What will I be using this for". The blade design for the knife can either aid you or deter you in what you want you knife to be able to do. For example a recurve is good for cutting and slashing, although its hard to maintain (by hand) and you would have a tougher time skinning an animal with it than with a normal curved blade. A tanto blade is good for killing people with but as a utility knife leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Thaern (5 Apr 2007)

Quick question, does anyone here know how to sharpen a serrated edge?  I have this great Seal pup knife (http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/botach_1945_103590519) that my dad bought just before he retired his previous knife he claims to have had for 15 years before someone filched it and so he bought this one only a year before he retired.  Now its just over a year old and still holding its original edge but I have heard horror stories about sharpening a serrated edge so i was wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions they would like to pass on.


----------



## Thaern (7 Apr 2007)

Thaern said:
			
		

> Quick question, does anyone here know how to sharpen a serrated edge?  I have this great Seal pup knife (http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/botach_1945_103590519) that my dad bought just before he retired his previous knife he claims to have had for 15 years before someone filched it and so he bought this one only a year before he retired.  Now its just over a year old and still holding its original edge but I have heard horror stories about sharpening a serrated edge so i was wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions they would like to pass on.



Wow, I am totally suprised someone hasn't jacked me up for that last post yet considering my past experiances with grammer, thank you.  I would like to apologise to anyone who happened to read it.  I must have been hit over the head just prior to writing it because I can't even read it.  What I ment to say was: 

Quick question, does anyone here know how to sharpen a serrated edge?  I have this great Seal pup knife (http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/botach_1945_103590519) that my dad bought just before he retired.  His previous knife was stolen about a year before he retired so he bought this one as a replacement.  Right now its just over a year old and still holding its original edge but I have heard horror stories about sharpening a serrated edge so i was wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions they would like to pass on.


----------



## frist one (7 Apr 2007)

You can use a round tapered stone.Or triangular stone.Like a Spyderco's Sharpmake.Or any other knives sharper kits. Just make sure that you get the proper angle. In go up from the cut edge to the end of the serration in just repeat on each serration.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Apr 2007)

Check out the Lansky system with the triangular stone.

http://store.lansky.com/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT

Cheers
Bern


----------



## frist one (8 Apr 2007)

Has anyone used a RANDALL#1 in the field? I would like to know your opinion .What you like about it or what you dislike about it? I have only used RANDALL'S hunting knives.I have never used the combat models .                  mike


----------



## mudgunner49 (12 Apr 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  I'm going to have to check them out.  I've been carrying an Endura for the last 9 yrs now and wouldn't give it up for the world.  Never broke the tip and the only time I had rust issues was when I was in England (coupla small spots) with the high humidity never had any issues here at home.



If you've been carrying an Endura for that long, you'll *really* appreciate the improvements that Spyderco has made with the Endura4.  Nothing big, just little tweaks here and there that make for an all around better folder.  I've sold about 70 of them in the past few months (just since Christmas). 

They made the same improvements to the Delica and i just sold 15 of them this week to the same guy as gifts for his wedding party...


blake


----------



## Old Ranger (27 Jun 2007)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> If you've been carrying an Endura for that long, you'll *really* appreciate the improvements that Spyderco has made with the Endura4.  Nothing big, just little tweaks here and there that make for an all around better folder.  I've sold about 70 of them in the past few months (just since Christmas).
> 
> They made the same improvements to the Delica and i just sold 15 of them this week to the same guy as gifts for his wedding party...
> 
> ...



So where is your store?
Always looking for a new place to "get my fix" ;D
I've carried Spydercos for almost 20 years.
Serrated Police, Harpy, Enduras, Rescues and Delicas.
Gave some as wedding party gifts as well.
One of my Recues and Delicas got a some rust spots from salt water down south.
Always thought of adding a Civilian to the collection.. >

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## mudgunner49 (27 Jun 2007)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> So where is your store?
> Always looking for a new place to "get my fix" ;D
> I've carried Spydercos for almost 20 years.
> Serrated Police, Harpy, Enduras, Rescues and Delicas.
> ...


----------



## KevinB (27 Jun 2007)

I for one think the bayo is useless.
I carry a fixed blade (MFS Strider) on my holster







and the CF SOG tool in a pouch with my GPS on my belt kit.

And some knife porn











I dont carry the EOD knife regularily since its a fair size knife and heavy - it dont think the added weight has much of a use.  I had been carrying a Benchmade 9050SBT (AFO Auto) but got rod of the folder for uniform wear and just pocket it when in civies.

I've got a few other cool knives (BM Infidel, and some others) - and of course I got the CRKT Iraqi and Enduring Freedom knives just for sentimental reasons.

GOOD knives cost money -- and quite frankly a lot will balk at a $500 price for a tool.


----------



## BernDawg (1 Jul 2007)

Just picked up one of these for < $50 at Bass pro in Vaughn.  Good size and shape, fairly robust, full tang, crappy sheath but that can be remedied in the future.  Over-all a nice starter piece for the active field troop IMO.


----------



## yak (20 Jul 2007)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Benchmade folders with the Axis (sp?) lock?  I like my Ruckus, but I've heard that  it's somewhat vulnerable to grit in the mechanism -  which might be an issue in theatre.  Keeping in mind that the feedback came from someone trying to sell me something else.

And one of the best knives I've had for civy pocket duty is the CKRT MoSkeeter - that serrated section is handy - plus its size doesn't make it look like I'm happy to see everyone when it's tucked into a hip pocket.


----------



## Kelevra (8 Nov 2007)

I would like to have some comments on the Gerber lmf II if it's possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Traveller (9 Nov 2007)

No disrespect to the guys with the custom jobs, and hand to hand interest, I am by no way comparing apples to oranges.

I thought i would offer my own knife story. Mine involves no tensile strength stats, no carbon levels, or urban ninja throwing grips complete with GPS compass and fishing kit. It has no deer skin sheath, and did not come with a sharpening stone.

I have a knife that has been carried with me over the last 3 years through 4 countries, more primitive camping days than i can remember, gutted a few fish, and dug more than its fair share of clams and muscles out from rocks on far off beaches. Its cut up alot of rope and nylon strapping on my pack. Cut out self assembled dressings, and was with me when i was in places that made me stand out as target. To this day it has not a chip, dispite the abuse i have reaped upon it. Its light enough i dont soak up anything in my weight budget when packing my bag. And has 1/2 straight edge and 1/2 serraded. Only thing that could make it better is a flat head for prying things and getting into muscles/clams. 
Albeit, i dont pry things with it like a crowbar, its pretty small, and will some day fail me when i need it, but its my favorite knife, and ... this is the best part. It retails for 14$ canadian (right now thats like 3000$ US).
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=936636&Ntt=936636&catalogId=10051&langId=-15&storeId=10051&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Its my favorite. And the day that i lose it. I will shed a tear. But the next day i will go down and get another one from home depot.


----------



## Old Ranger (23 Nov 2007)

And now that you have shared, its price has gone up to $15.98.
 ;D


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2007)

yak -- I've used and know several others who have used Benchmade folders in Afghan with no issues -- now and then you need to clean it.
  the only folder knife I've really had issues with from that was a Microtech Auto that would pop open if it got dirty (made for some nasty cuts)


----------



## JADM (7 Dec 2007)

I still love my Grohmann Canadian Army knives with the flap on the sheath. I'm surprised that nobody mentioned it other than the commemorative (airborne) version or  maybe I missed some posts ...

It's not very aggressive but does the job well.

Is it still in the system ?


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2007)

I still have my "jump" knife - I went thru several - inc one I snapped in two during a landing refresher.  The steel sucked IMHO, and there are way better sheathes on the market today (polymer) that do not degrade or retain moisture like the leather one.


----------



## JADM (7 Dec 2007)

You're right but I still like the style and size .


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2007)

Although more expensive the Strider MFS is a similar design (ish) and much better made with a better sheath


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Dec 2007)

JADM said:
			
		

> I still love my Grohmann Canadian Army knives with the flap on the sheath. I'm surprised that nobody mentioned it other than the commemorative (airborne) version or  maybe I missed some posts ...
> 
> It's not very aggressive but does the job well.
> 
> Is it still in the system ?



Like this one?

dileas

tess


----------



## JADM (11 Dec 2007)

Even better with a micarta handle and a kydex sheath with a tek lok fastning system.

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/whatsnew.html


----------



## cadettrooper (12 Dec 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Like this one?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I think He's reffering to this Knife
http://www.joedrouin.com/abe-knife.htm


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2007)

Trakalo,

This is the part, Tess was responding to :



			
				JADM said:
			
		

> Is it still in the system ?







			
				Trakalo said:
			
		

> I think He's reffering to this Knife
> http://www.joedrouin.com/abe-knife.htm



The Knife that Tess posted is still in the system for issue.

The one you are talking about is not.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Knife that Tess posted is still in the system for issue.



For those not in the military, I am sure Tess would be more than happy to sell you one.


----------



## BernDawg (12 Dec 2007)

And for those who may wish to buy a "knock-off"

http://www.coldsteel.com/20cbl.html

Albeit a reputable company.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Dec 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> And for those who may wish to buy a "knock-off"
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/20cbl.html
> 
> Albeit a reputable company.



I have that, the handle is made of a plastic, yet is durable.

My plan is to melt away the handle and make my own.

The blade is razor sharp, and keeps it's edge, much like most of ColdSteel's products.

A magical marriage of two phenomenal names in the edged weapons history!

dileas

tess


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Mar 2008)

Being somewhat of a collector, I just picked up a Green Beret knife (Yarborough) from Chris Reeves Knives.  I got it through True North Knives in Canada (good company for high end knives).

If you can afford it, it is SWEET!!  But for the PC military, I might suggest the smaller bladed version (5.5 inch blade).  Mine is a 7 inch blade as I prefer the extra blade for bush work.  It fits your hand like a glove and comes with a top of the line SpecOpsGear sheath.  Pricey, but worth it.

And yes, for the negative out there, it's a beauty blade that I plan to kick the shit out of.   ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (5 Mar 2008)

You literally can't go wrong with anything from Chris Reeve, and he is a true gentleman to boot.  The fact that the GB is designed in conjunction with Bill Harsey is just icing on the cake.

I think that I'm going to buy a Reeve Pacifica next 


blake


----------



## mr.rhtuner (24 Mar 2008)

Would any of you guys know what these knives are?  I found them on the main kit shop page of the 2PPCLI page

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/2PPCLI/SB-Kit_Shop.html


thanks
bart


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2008)

S & W Boot Knife and K Bar

EDITED TO ADD

Description of items are at the bottom of the web page you listed.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (24 Mar 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> S & W Boot Knife and K Bar
> 
> EDITED TO ADD
> 
> Description of items are at the bottom of the web page you listed.




Thank you, my bad I didnt see that exactly.


Thank you again!


----------



## fletchsd (2 Apr 2008)

I've been using the Strider MFS Tanto for awhile now and it is by far the best fixed blade knife I have used.  I bought it from True North Knives, and if you e-mail them and let them know you are in the military, they will give you a discount. http://www.truenorthknives.com/ .  Plus they are a Canadian supplier of Strider which is a bonus.

Better to spend the money on a knife that will last you forever, rather than 10 that last a few years at best.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2008)

Hey All,

I was put in touch with a Smithy is making Railroad spike knives.  He hand forges, tempers and heat treats each knife.  The handle has a reversed twist and overall length is 8", with the blade being 4".

$70.00 for knife, $85 with a Sheath.

I will acquire a quantity of these and finish them off myself.  If you are interested let me know, and I will put you down for one.

I am also thinking of making leather sheaths for them if I get enough interest.

Attached are pictures of some of his finished knives.  Those are the two styles of blades you can choose from.

dileas

tess


----------



## medaid (12 Apr 2008)

Tess anyway of getting clearer pics mate? The pics are blurry when blown up and not too much detail can be seen. 

Cheerios!


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Tess anyway of getting clearer pics mate? The pics are blurry when blown up and not too much detail can be seen.
> 
> Cheerios!



Hehe I know.

The guy is a phenomenal Blacksmith, which makes up for his lack of photographic skills.  I have asked him to send me some better photos.

Soon as I do I will post them.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Apr 2008)

Hey Gang,

4 Knives are called for!!

I have six more in this batch, but don't fret I can get more.  Yours will arrive much later, depending how swamped Ray can crank them out, and I can finish them!

Contact me soonest if you are interested.

dileas

tess

Geez, I am spelling dyslexic tonight!


----------



## medaid (13 Apr 2008)

Me wants one  have to decide which one :|


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Me wants one  have to decide which one :|



Why not buy both, so you won't say "Damn this knive is good, I wonder what the other blade must feel like...".

You may get a discount!

dileas

tess


----------



## axeman (13 Apr 2008)

as a FMR Infantryman . ive owned my fair share of knives. Ive gone through hand made and off the shelf.  i like my Crane hand made Rocky Mountian Rangers knife. witha Spyderco as a folder .and i also toss in a leatherman . but in my travels ive picked a up a Survivour MK2 from Gerber  a Few Bucks  also . now im in the navy  during WUPs they req a fixed blade knife and just for the inspection ive pulled out my old 18 inch Lee Enfield Bayonet..


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Why not buy both, so you won't say "Damn this knive is good, I wonder what the other blade must feel like...".
> 
> You may get a discount!
> 
> ...



Oh you funniguy! Do I look like I'm made out of gold?


----------



## sigtech (14 Apr 2008)

Tess what a find great looking knifes, the look heavy

To add in to this string on knives , i would say after using  CRKT, Smith and Wesson (say away bad gromits and the blade becomes loose) and spiderco I have found Kershaw to be on the top of the list. Add to the fact they are self assisted , almost like a switch blade but legal good medal and hold a edge for a good long time.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2008)

Whoa, Tess, those are very nice indeed. Too bad my money isn't in the best place now.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2008)

sigtech said:
			
		

> Tess what a find great looking knifes, the look heavy
> 
> To add in to this string on knives , i would say after using  CRKT, Smith and Wesson (say away bad gromits and the blade becomes loose) and spiderco I have found Kershaw to be on the top of the list. Add to the fact they are self assisted , almost like a switch blade but legal good medal and hold a edge for a good long time.



Soon as I saw his work I jumped all over them.  The guy seemed honest and his work very good.

How many shall I put you down for?



			
				Baker said:
			
		

> Whoa, Tess, those are very nice indeed. Too bad my money isn't in the best place now.



PM me, we can work something out!

dileas

tess


----------



## sigtech (14 Apr 2008)

Tess wait out on the number

btw check out the 2008 catalog for CRKT some good work knives
http://www.crkt.com/catalog_pdfs/2008_CRKT_Catalog_G.pdf


----------



## canadiax (28 Jul 2008)

Emerson knives are really nice, simple, rugged, and reliable. You can drive over them with a tank and they will still open.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Sep 2008)

Just throwin' this out there...

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP36GPCMO


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Nov 2008)

Excellent videos on Field Sharpening Knives, that I found on another forum I enjoy,  http://www.britishblades.com


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQN4jcXDjbE
and a bit of here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a2Jm3pkXqk&feature=related

dileas

tess


----------



## R. Jorgensen (24 Nov 2008)

My friend had a similar "catastrophe" occur. He went to <Insert Country Here> (can't remember where it was he went) and had a 13" blade custom forged from Black Steel with his name engraved and his family coat of arms stamped on it. It looked AMAZING; he officially had it in possesion for 8 days when he called and said: "We're taking another trip to <Insert Country Here> to get me a new knife." I replied: "Why?" "Because I think I lost it when I went hunting yesterday."

We found it close to 3 months after he called, the blade was chipped, mangled, battered and broken; someone used it to do some dirtywork.


----------



## 1h_trooper (30 Nov 2008)

I'm just starting my millitary career   and I'm looking for a knife. ^-^ The parents have to be amiable, I'd like it to be MY knife and last me for a LONG while. I was thinking a full tang ie not folding. The parents have to be sold on it. :-\


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Nov 2008)

1h_trooper said:
			
		

> I'm just starting my millitary career   and I'm looking for a knife. ^-^ The parents have to be amiable, I'd like it to be MY knife and last me for a LONG while. I was thinking a full tang ie not folding. The parents have to be sold on it. :-\



You are in the 1st Hussars, and need your parents to approve the use of a knife?  Are you in cadets?  If that is the case, I sugest a swiss army knife, although not a full tang, much more usefull and pleaseing to mum and dad....

dileas

tess


----------



## medaid (30 Nov 2008)

I'd suggest a rubber safety knife....


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Nov 2008)

Say it before, and say it again. I've never needed anything more than my Gerber multi-tool or my small CRKT M16 folder.

Others may have the need, I haven't.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2008)

I was given a wonderful SEAL pup last christmas by Scrooge and it has served me very very well.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I was given a wonderful SEAL pup last christmas by Scrooge and it has served me very very well.



I was wondering if you were having a use for it


----------



## 1h_trooper (1 Dec 2008)

I don't need my parents to approve, but they will be he ones using it.



> I was given a wonderful SEAL pup last christmas by Scrooge and it has served me very very well.


Looks like a good knife, which sheath do you use?



> You are in the 1st Hussars, and need your parents to approve the use of a knife?  Are you in cadets?



Last time I checked 1H was a PRES unit, I'll double check for you though. I am 16 if that is what you're trying to get at. More like th knife itself, eg no kukris/KA-BARs


----------



## DiamondDarryl (1 Dec 2008)

I swear by my filed down re-bar blade with a canadian forces issued guntape handle. H.A.F.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

Hey Gang,

Just want to show some knives I made recently.

This is one I made for my Friend, who is the current RSM of the 48th.  I designed a knife that melded the old style Sgian Dubh concept, with a modernized drop handle feature.  Blade is Damascus, the Handle Scottish Bog Oak, with a Brass.  Turned out to be very well balanced.
























The second one, is a door price I donated to the Scotch Nosing we had at the regiment, on the 28th.  The blade is also Damascus (Dopey me I took no picks) the Handle and sheath Spalted Maple.  I have a Brass front Bolster, and the sheath has a gold inlay that has the Falcon and 48 of the cap badge.













Little by little, my goal of making knives is coming to fruition.  My little shop is slowly stocking up, with more tools, wood, blades, metal etc etc.

I am going to be working on some more Sgian Dubhs, with some different ideas.  I am also going to work on a some Kurkuri's, the blades made from a reputable source.

More to follow....


dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

You learn this in prison?    >


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Mar 2009)

are these hammered or filed, Tess?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> are these hammered or filed, Tess?




I purchased them pre made, actually, forged and filed to a non sharpened edge.  My plan is to get a little forge going in the back yard, so I don't have to waste time and money paying it to some other character.

George,

Shhh.....otherwise we are done for!

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> My plan is to get a little forge going in the back yard, so I don't have to waste time and money paying it to some other character.



You going to take up Black Smithing?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You going to take up Black Smithing?




Yep,

That way, I can at leaste know the knife from Concept to finish.

My neighbours will hate me, ah but they will love me when the appocolypse arrives!

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Mar 2009)

1h_trooper said:
			
		

> I don't need my parents to approve, but they will be he ones using it.



 ???


----------



## Recon 3690 (11 Mar 2009)

You can't ever go wrong with a Ka-Bar they have everything from traditional to fully modern fixed blade & folders

https://www.kabar.com/product_search.jsp?categoryId=1&mode=category


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Mar 2009)

Recon 3690 said:
			
		

> You can't ever go wrong with a Ka-Bar they have everything from traditional to fully modern fixed blade & folders
> 
> https://www.kabar.com/product_search.jsp?categoryId=1&mode=category



If you're looking for a Skean Dhu, they you can't go much more wrong than a Kabar.


----------



## Nauticus (13 Mar 2009)

Anybody got some recommendations on somebody or something that will custom build knives to specifications?

As time goes on, I want to spend some good coin on a few knives - and I want them to be the most reliable, most efficient at what they are doing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Mar 2009)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Anybody got some recommendations on somebody or something that will custom build knives to specifications?
> 
> As time goes on, I want to spend some good coin on a few knives - and I want them to be the most reliable, most efficient at what they are doing.



Some great links to look, are here;

http://www.ckg.org/

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/

The are places with reputable artists.

dileas

tess


----------



## Nauticus (14 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that! I'm pretty new to knives, but I'm going infantry, and I understand the importance of owning a good knife, and knowing how to use it.

This thread is very informative!


----------

